# Help - Weird Sphere Outgrowth on Fish Lip



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, recently I noticed that there is a weird sphere white bubble outgrowth or wart on one of my Bosemani Rainbow's lip. I don't think its cottonmouth as it is pretty smooth rather than "cottony" shape. The sphere seems to have an attachment to the lip through a small tube structure and the sphere is attached to the end of the tube growth...if that makes anyways. I have some pictures here to help. If someone could identify it and how to treat...I would really appreciate it and thanks for the time.

Water condition is pretty clean as I do weekly water changes with 15 plants in a 25g. No other fish exhibits these symptoms and the the rainbow seems to be acting normal.

Picture 1 - Imgur
Picture 2 - Imgur

Tried my best to get a good pictures. Again, thanks for any responses.

Khad


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Separate the fish. It is easily bacterial in nature especially if it bursts.

What are the water parameters?
Have you observed this fish getting an injury before?

Once separated, try to dose a teaspoon per gallon of salt in the tank and add the second set in the next 12 hours. Stick to 0.2% dose for now. See if this helps improve the cyst after a few days.

What antibiotics do you currently have?


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

What are you thoughts on it being bacteria? White and puss like and sphere like? What are viral and fungal characteristics?

Water Parameters are 0 ammonia, 0 nitrate, very low nitrate...pH is 7.2 through test strips. No, I haven't observed this fish injuring herself or getting injured. Very friendly fish community. Temperature 78F. The tank is 3 months old. 

I currently don't have a quarantine tank up...should I definitely set one up? And to just set one up, just any small size with filter for water?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

A 10g with a few fake plants for refuge, a heater and a sponge filter is enough for quarantine purposes.

I've seen plenty of cases involving cysts. It's not new to me. They're usually bacterial and bacterial infections are common with fish, mostly through injuries. True fungal infections are very rare.

When you move the fish, get the opportunity to touch the cyst and see if it feels hard or soft. Don't squash or remove it though or else the open ulcer from it will kill the fish quickly.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Cysts, got'ca. First time treating fish. Any antibiotics should I try first to use?

I'll definately come back and report outcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No, use the salt first.

Where are you located? Do you have access to kanamycin? It's just a little extra in case you do need it.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

New to treatments. How much salt should I dilute the water with? For a couple of days? If no luck start with kanamycin? In St. Louis and hit the store tomorrow for supplies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Give it a week treatment. Add a teaspoon per gallon of sodium chloride followed by another set of same dose in the next 12 hours. We'll stick to 2 teaspoons per gallon total dose for now. Make sure salt does NOT contain yellow prussiate of soda. Aquarium salt, pickling salt and rock salt work.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Lupin, I'll give it a try and keep you posted.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Lupin, I just got around with getting the quarantine tank supplies, but I noticed that the cyst has fallen off and the lip is a bit still white to a point where I wouldn't have noticed if there was a problem. Should I continue and move the fish into the tank and do a week salt treatment still to promote healing? Thanks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, move the fish and use salt. At this point, we'll just stick to a teaspoon per gallon salt.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Just want to confirm, 1 teaspoon per gallon to start...10 teaspoons for 10 gallons and 10 additional teaspoons every 12 hours with water changes 25% everyday?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Right on.


----------



## Khadgerler (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Lupin, my main tank is going a bit crazy and may have stemmed from a major overfeeding to prevent my catfish from eatting my danios until I got them a new home. I noticed that one of the danios started to get a white spot on his mouth and moved them to quarantine with the other fish, but didn't adapt well and moved him back. Outstanding, the white spot in the mouth disappeared during the hour or two treatment. Then, I noticed my dwarf goarumi started to develop a cloudy eye with either a white fuz or white slime on the exterior. Moved him to the Q tank, as he faired better for an hour, he started to display spazzed movements after a few hours in the Q tank and returned him back to the main tank. Soon later, he lost his voluntary control and died soon after. It looks like I can't quarantine anymore fish after the salt treatments has started because of the accuminlated salt. Which brings me to the next question...is there a limit to the salt conc in the water as what you have prescribed looks like an increase of salt every 12 hours with 10 additional tps of salt for a 10 gallon? I was doing 25% water changes everyday. 

Now the original fish came back to the main and not sure if the cyst gone, but it kind of looks like it...but have to see if the cyst regenerates as it has been regenerating and falling off quickly. Sadly though, I just noticed this same fish developing a slight cloudy eye same as my passed dwarf gourami. Not sure what's going on or what kind of infection this is...either bacterial or fungal. My plants seemed to have been hurting and stunted growth and major fall out with the java moss while the anubius is growing since the overfeeding. On top of that, I noticed there's like a white and red film sporadic over the driftwood...not sure if that is related with the sick fish. The water conditions seems normal with an ammonia and 5in1 test strip. But now will be doing daily 25% water changes on the main tank with gravel to try to normalize the situation. Any thoughts on what I should do about the cloudy fish eye?

Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How much salt was dosed so far??? If you're using a 10g, you need only 20 teaspoons total of salt.

What exactly did the test strips show you? You have traces of ammonia? That would explain the cloudy eyes. Cloudy eyes and cysts are because of detected ammonia and nitrite. Switch the kit to API liquid kit and retest parameters again.

Only clean water and adequate concentration of salt can resolve the cloudy eyes issue. I hope you didn't add too much salt or beyond 20 teaspoons though.

If you are doing 25% water change daily, that's 2.5g of water replaced. So redose 2.5 teaspoons of salt.


----------

